# Some photos of a typical Local Receive Facility.



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

A few weeks ago I took some photos of the Dish Network and DirecTV local receive equipment for the New Orleans DMA.

They're rather cruddy pics, taken with an old cell phone, but I posted them on the web, in case anyone is nerdy enough to be interested in what a typical local receive installation looks like.

Here's the link to the pics:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for posting this and the links to your tower and studio photos. Very interesting to us non techies to see the behind the seen workings of these stations!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Interesting to the techies too. I remember touring a couple of stations in college as part of broadcasting courses. Behind the scenes shows just how much goes in to broadcasting ... and just how junky things can be off camera. 

The uplink equipment is interesting. A agree that DISH likely has similar equipment inside their cabinet as you see in DirecTV's cage. And it doesn't surprise me that DISH uses their own AC UPS instead of an inverter off of the 48v. It is more of a cookie cutter approach that works everywhere. They know it works and they don't have to think "oh, that is the site with the inverter".

Most of the equipment I've placed in co-location buildings isn't secured. It is well labeled to let people know who to call if there are problems. Also since it was FCC licensed transmitter equipment the callsigns, ERP and TPO were posted for anyone who knew what they were looking at. How much others secured their equipment varied. At many sites anyone with access could have walked up and changed settings or rewired their equipment. But most major companies preferred locked cabinets similar to Echostar's. (Most sites limited access enough that lease holders trusted each other.) A caged room of your own like DirecTV's in these pictures? Overkill. But at least you are guaranteed space to work around the equipment.


----------

